# AMET failed again



## Casey5 (Nov 16, 2016)

First time testing was about 6 months after class.  It was awful and I felt totally unprepared even though I thought I studied very well.  Today I took the exam again and failed, 8 months after.  I am coming up on my 2 year limit, and third try.  Feeling very hopeless.

Study aids
My book, workbook
Jones and Bartlett

Phone apps
AEMT Review
AEMT from EMT Test Prep
Jones and Bartlett AEMT test prep

Online:
EMT test prep
Medic Tests

Today I was most hopeful.  However the results don't lie.  So now I am more confused.  I study about 2 hours a day give or take.  Phone apps always on when on the go.  I understand what I get wrong and I correct myself for the next tests.  Average upper 80's on exams.  Those that break it down to sections I pass every single one.  I really thought I was in a good spot going in this time. 

What now?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 16, 2016)

Casey5 said:


> First time testing was about 6 months after class.  It was awful and I felt totally unprepared even though I thought I studied very well.  Today I took the exam again and failed, 8 months after.  I am coming up on my 2 year limit, and third try.  Feeling very hopeless.
> 
> Study aids
> My book, workbook
> ...



A refresher. Maybe that'll help you connect the dots.


----------



## TonyaL (Nov 28, 2016)

I took the AEMT NREMT on November 23 and what helped me a lot was taking a refresher class. the instructor that I had wasn't really good and didn't really teach us everything that he should of.


----------



## Casey5 (Apr 2, 2017)

Just want d to update this thread for anyone out there who might be in the same boat as I. I took my 3rd and final NREMT test a few weeks ago and did pass. Thank goodness! 

I found out it really wasn't that I didn't know the material, it was the lack of test taking skills. I turned to Limmer Creative and used the AEMT Pass app. At first I sucked. I knew I could narrow down to two. But had a heard time finding out what "they" wanted. I hope that made sense.

I used the tools and listened to the sound bytes and reasons why some answers were "more correct ".

I then went back and took the test. I found the test to be much more user friendly and I could hear his snarky remarks. I felt confident with each question. The app was harder than the NREMT.

I suggest anyone who might be struggling to look these guys up. It was the missing link for me. Good luck.


----------

